# WORKING WITH JETHRO



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I think most of you know that I am working from home since my surgery. Jethro thinks tat it is play time every time I sit at my dest. He expecially loves the adding machine. This is the last Jethro for the day.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwww, Jethro is a lot tinier than I thought. And we can certainly tell how you feel about him.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love your pics. Our furry friends love to help out. I ran my business from my home for 16 years and my two Havs were there with me every day. They knew when it was time for coffee breaks, lunch and quitting time. Boy, you'd think they were in the union or something.. If they would only have learned to help out with the phones or filing, I would have been all set. Tyler especially loved it when I had the speaker phone on hold and music was playing. He would get up from his spot, put his legs up on mine and just listen while looking at me. It got him every time. When I retired 3 years ago, they were both lost as their routine had changed so drastically. All is good now, although it's only Tyler and me left to enjoy our retirement.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...I think you are smitten with that kitten!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lucile, there was a cartoon going around on FaceBook recently that reminded me of these photos. I was captioned "The first and last 'Take your cat to work day'" and the cartoon was of a bunch of people in cubicles at work, all trying to get work done with a cat sitting (or lying!) on their keyboard!ound:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think he's trying to help so you'll finish quicker and play with him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, love the pics! LOVE Jethro!! How does Rosie feel about him?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy they have startd to play chase and fake fighting. Every once in a while, Jethro's claw will get stuck in Rosie's hair and he gets drug around. Rosie doesn't like him in the bed with me though. I yell nap time and Rosie comes running and so does Jethro, but Rosie doesn't want him on the bed.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a cute little helper he is....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It seems you now have a new office assistant! He is adorable!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well the office assistant just left for the vet. I am going out of town for a few days and he has to be boarded and so he will get all the works while he is there. However, last night I saw his bottom was bloody. I used some baby wipes and cleaned him, but it worries me. My DH took him so he could talk to the vet. I told him that Jethro must be tested for everything (which will cost ) but if he is not healthy or has some disease, He will have to not come home. Hard, Hard Hard. Hopefully it is just parasites as I haven't wormed him. I won't know until I call back in next week. I have spent all I can this year on sick animals but was willing to spend the $300 or so for the neutering and vacs. Wish him well.


----------

